# Samsung galaxy gio stucks at booth screen.



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi everybody.
My brother has a Samsung Galaxy Gio and today he installed a game called extreme skate from miniclip on andriod. He wanted to start up the game but his phone crashed and now when we try to start it up again the samsung logo appears and than the again and again. And it keeps doing this. I already tried to virusscan his micro-sd card with avast and Antimalware and it found no virusses or other stuff.
Anyone an idea how to solve this?
THX


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First put the SD card into the computer then remove any folders that have to do with the downloaded game.

Is the game from miniclip.com or Google Play?


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Google play. Buts thx chief. I have reset it to the factory settings and now everything is fine again.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh and when I virusscanned it I also looked for the game folder. But i didnt found any folder that had to do with the game.
Thx


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Look in the temp folder on the sd card/


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx wolfen. If we will have this problem again with another game, Ill check the temporary folder. Weird also because he can play the game now normal without any phone crash...
Thx for helping!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yw man, that's what we do here, Since I rooted and installed a custom Kernel and rom on y Epic I have become pretty good at phone software problems. Moreso than computer problems, and I can somewhat hold my own with older computers.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice! So I have an older phone than my litlle brother(!) and I think Im going to buy a new one. Now i have a very slow and thick samsung galaxy apollo gt-i5800 and I cant play any games with it from android because its to bad. I did some research for a new phone and this phone interested me http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Acer-Liquid-Metal-Review_id2633
Can you or someone else tell me if this is a good phone or not, because the one that i have now goes so slooow and crashes ( too much?).
Thx!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dunno I have never heard of that particular phone before and I read a few reviews about it, but it seems like now days a phone is a phone just different root processes on different carriers and manufacturers, but they are all made in China anyway so as long as it holds up physically I guess its an ok phone.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K thx for the info wolfen!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your welcome, but remember in the end the phone is YOUR decision, do as much research as you can on it and make sure it is durable enough for your needs before buying one.


----------

